# Any information about Southern Italy & Sicily in Sept Oc



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We intend to go to S> Italy & over to Sicily Sept/Oct time
Any info on campsites etc. We will use\Camping Cheques where available


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi PamnPete, my wife and I have toured southern Italy and Sicily for the last 3 main holidays. We use Camping Cheques whenever possible. This year there are 2 sites in Sicily according to the book, we stayed at both of them, we found Jonio in Catania a bit crowded in May and they tend to tell you where to park and you don't get much room, we didn't stay there as long as we had planned. The other site Il Peloritano is very nice, the owners are very friendly and we stayed there for a week which is about the longest we ever stay anywhere on our travels. However the owner told us that there were 2 more sites in Sicily which had joined the Camping Cheque scheme, I checked with CC on our return and they said that the 2 new ones would appear in next year's brochure but both sites were accepting the Cheques this year, so when we go back in September we plan to check them out. They are Eurocamping Due Rocche on the SS115 between Gela and Licata at km241.8 near Butera Falconara open all year. The other is Camping La Pineta at San Vito lo Capo also open all year. The website is www.campinglapineta.it We stayed at a different site in San Vito a couple of years ago and it is quite nice in that area. We have stayed at most of the sites in Italy that are on the Camping Cheque scheme and if you wish I could give you my impressions of any that we have stayed at, also other sites in Sicily which are not CC but are not expensive either.
Phil.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we two are thinking of travelling to Italy during that time frame, may see you out there Pam n Pete,

Phil905 - have you got any photos or more info, if so could you add them to the campsite database ?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've got some info on wintering in Sicily if that would be a help.

Don


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

That would be most helpfull Don, in what format is it ?


----------



## 92476 (May 1, 2005)

*Wintering in Sicily*



Ephesus said:


> I've got some info on wintering in Sicily if that would be a help.
> 
> Don


I would be very grateful for any info on Italy but especially Sicily in the winter.

Nick


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We are also planning on heading for Sicily - november time so would also be very grateful for any info

especially ferry routes


----------

